# Cichlid stocking poll !



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

Which yellow & blue combo. would you like to see in my tank

http://community.webshots.com/user/bsmith000

thats my webpage, my tank is under the "new 40gallon"


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yellow labs are hard to distinguish sexes


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

I like Yellow labs alot, but I think those mixed with Socolofi would do better in a larger setup. So I voted for Saulosi species setup. 

:fish:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea that's what i was thinking, they do look cool together in tank with black sand tho!


----------

